# Avocado tree



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I need some advice on planting an avocado tree. I bought a good size tree and was told I need to wait a couple more weeks before I plant it. It is in a 10 or 15 gallon pot and about 7 ft tall. Should I wait or go ahead and plant it? It cost me an arm and a leg and I don't want to take a chance on it.

Matt


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I need this info too. Thanks Matt. Do you know if it can survive in Texas weather (very hot and below zero once a while Winter)? -


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I bought one last year - the drought got it. 

I'm going to pick up another one this year...advice I got was to wait until after any chance of a freeze - then plant it.

I think I read that most of the varieties you find around here are cold resistant once they get around 2 years old - overnight freezes won't hurt it - for a long, hard freeze you'll have to protect it.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Per Urban Harvest:

Once established, avocados are fairly tough trees. However, many avocados fail during the first 12 months due to poor soil drainage, sunburn or improper irrigation habits. Follow these easy guidelines for success.

Prior to planting: Keep avocado in the pot until late March and bring inside if there is going to be a frost or freeze.

_*But considering our weather I believe you are good to plant it now.*_

*Keep in mind the trees can get 30' tall and have a 20' wide drip line so they need lots of room and lots of sun.*

*They need good drainage as well...so choose your spot wisely.*

*How to plant:* Avocados require a very specific planting technique. It is best to build a raised area at least 3' in diameter and about 1' high. Once you have this raised area built, plant in the middle of that area, but unlike any other fruit tree or plant that you would plant, you want to plant deep into the raised area. In other words, you are forming a bowl within the raised area and planting in that bowl. When you are finished planting, the plant will be in a bowl with the graft still above the soil line at the bottom of the bowl. Over the course of 18 months to 3 years, soil will be slowly added into the bowl until the graft is completely under ground, which will provide freeze protection. Following is another way to describe the planting process (Avocado grafts are commonly inserted quite close to the soil line of the rootstock. It is common practice to plant the tree deeper than normal so that the graft is at or below ground level. In addition, soil is mounded around the trunk as the tree grows to assure that the graft union is below ground. Thus, trees killed to the ground by severe cold will regenerate from varietal wood rather than from rootstock).


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

IMO, it makes a better pot plant/tree in our environment than it does in the ground. Too susceptable to cold and drought and weather extremes for around here.

If you want to plant it, however, wait another month at least....four years ago I think it snowed here on April 15.

It will keep in a pot for years and years. Every once in awhile transplant it to a slightly larger pot, only just slightly larger and trim to shape.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I had read the article from Urban Harvest and thought I might get some advice from someone that actually planted one. Urban Harvest is reputable and they provide some really good info. I purchased a mexican variety called Fantastic. I have read articles where it can take a 15 degree freeze and some have lived down to 10 degrees. If it gets that cold here I will loose everything anyhow. I don't think my orange, polmagrantes, and figs can live when it gets that cold.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I just had one delivered from toptropicals.com.

Beautiful tree. I potted it for now. Will probably transfer to the ground in about two years.

"fantastic" variety which is the most cold hardy one available.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

i think it's safe to say our "winter" is over.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I lost two here in Corpus. Clay soil that I pulled a Mesquite out of, then stuck the Avacado in there. Looked okay then leaves were very small then turned brown and died..winter two years ago did it in. Last year lost my second just never took well. I would highly suggest mounding in a raised bed. However I would plant on top of the soil vs in the soil if you have the victoria clay we have here. I planted a Eucalyptus and it's going like a weed.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> Per Urban Harvest:
> 
> Once established, avocados are fairly tough trees. However, many avocados fail during the first 12 months due to poor soil drainage, sunburn or improper irrigation habits. Follow these easy guidelines for success.
> 
> ...


They do grow big. I've seen an avacodo farm in Mexico a few years ago huge trees! As for weather in Mexico the temperature is hot all day cold all night, they should do great here Texas.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

They say to whitewash the trunk and larger branches the first couple of years to keep them from getting sunburned. Once the leaves fill out, no longer needed. latex paint mixed with water and painted on.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

did that on mine....did not help. I'm about 1/2 mile to 1 mile off the water. Salt?


----------

